# Im wilden Norden, Reisebericht



## daci7 (27. Oktober 2011)

Sooooo …  


 nachdem ich mich jetz wieder einigermaßen eingelebt habe und die ganze aufegeschobene Arbeit nachgeholt habe kommt nun auch ein Bericht von mir zu meinem Sommer – jedenfalls unserer Reise in diesem Sommer.


 Wobei die Planung eigentlich schon Ende letzten jahres begann und zwar, nicht unbedingt unüblich, in der Kneipe: Wir saßen in Schöneberg im “Leuchtturm” und haben so über die letzten Jahre und speziell über die letzten Urlaube philosophiert. “Wir” sind in diesem Fall mein Cousin Nils und ich. Nach einem weiteren Bier (können auch 2 oder 3 gewesen sein) sind wir dann zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass es dringend an der Zeit ist mal nen Männerurlaub zu machen – und zwar richtig! So ohne Duschen, viel Angeln, viel sehen, laufen, richtige Wildnis und machen wonach uns grad ist.  
 Ich selbst war grad aus Schweden wieder da und mein Cousin war im Sommer vorher in Norwegen und somit waren wir uns schnell einig, dass es Nordeuropa werden sollte. Das war unsere Planung soweit.
 Ein paar Wochen später war ich in meiner alten Heimat und hab in gemütlicher Runde von dem Plan erzählt und ein guter Kumpel von mir hat sogleich festgestellt, dass die Reise anscheinend nicht ohne Ihn laufen kann – also waren wir zu dritt. Da er schon Anfang des Jahres nach Schweden zwecks Auslandsstudium wollte waren wir auch schnell einig darüber, dass es Nordschweden werden sollte.

Bei diesem Stand sind wir dann erstmal geblieben – bei mir kam der Uni- und Arbeitsstress wieder hoch und bei den beiden Anderen wars vermutlich nicht anders, also lag die Planung erstmal auf Eis. Man hat zwar gelegentlich noch halbherzig drüber gequatscht, aber die Begeisterung war erstmal verflogen.


 Gegen Juni saß ich dann mit meiner Freundin bei meinem Cousin auf der Couch und das Thema kam wieder auf – Lust hätten wir ja schon noch … und nach zwei drei Bier hat sich Nils dann einfach hinter den Pc geklemmt und rumgesucht. Nach ca. 20 min kam die Frage zu welcher Zeit ich denn “theoretisch” können würde und nach kurzer Terminabsprache der Satz “Ich hab jetz mal die Flüge und die Bahn gebucht.”  





 Ok … nun … dann müssen wir auch das Gepäck planen. Und einkaufen. Und die Route planen. Und und und... 

 Naja, soviel sei zur Vorgeschichte gesagt. Gott sei Dank sind wir alle drei nicht ganz unerfahren was das Wandern und generell das Leben im Freien angeht. Klamotten wurden abgestaubt, der alte Schlafsack mal wieder gelüftet und 'nen neues Zelt musste auch her, genauso wie diverse Verschleißteile – kaum zu glauben was man so alles braucht. dagegen ist Angeln ja geradezu billig


----------



## daci7 (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Im wilden Norden, Reisebericht*

Naja, Ende Juli war es dann soweit und unser Flug von Schönefeld nach Stockholm hob pünktlich ab. Vorher hatte ich noch Glück mit der Gepäckwage – die Frau hinterm Tresen hat offenbar nicht gemerkt, dass mein Rucksack mit den “Seitenflügeln” auf der Absperrung lag und hat sich auch nicht darüber gewundert, dass ein vollgepackter 70l Trekkingrucksack nur 7kg wiegt – HA!
 Von Stockholm ging es nach kurzem Aufenthalt dann weiter mit der Bahn. Schlappe 17 Stunden bis nach Gällivare, einer kleinen Stadt kurz hinter dem Polarkreis. Von Gällivare aus sind wir dann mit dem Bus nochmals 3,5 Stunden in ein kleines Nest namens Ritsem gefahren. Diese Hüttenansammlung liegt direkt am Akkajaure, einem großen Stausee im Herzen schwedisch Lapplands.
 Hier haben wir nun die erste Nacht verbracht und auf Simon gewartet, der leider erst einen Tag später kommen konnte. Die Wartezeit haben wir dann genutzt um Angellizenzen und ein paar Luxusartikel zu kaufen – zb. Marmelade.  
 Sobald wir dann am nächsten Tag vollzählig waren ging es mit der Fähre über den Teich und die eigentliche Reise begann … und ab hier ist es nun für mich schwer alles wieder zu geben, denn in den 3 Wochen die wir dort unterwegs waren haben wir so unglaublich viel erlebt...


Zur groben Orientierung: Unsere Reise begann im Stora Sjöfället-Nationalpark und ging dann weiter durch den Padjelanta-Nationalpark und den Rückweg haben wir durch den Sarek gewählt. Ich werde einfach versuchen mich anhand von Reisefotos durch diesen Bericht zu hangeln 

Hier als erstes die Truppe mit Sturmgepäck von ca. 28Kg pP. Von links nach recht sind das Simon, meine Wenigkeit und Nils. Im Hintergrund der Akkajaure und der Akka (größte Tal-Gipfel Distanz in Schweden, wenn ich nicht lüge) zu dessen Fuß wir unsere Reise begannen und diese auch endete.


----------



## daci7 (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Im wilden Norden, Reisebericht*

Die Überfahrt war eine recht windige Angelegenheit – und auch wenn wir strahlende Sonne hatten war es recht frisch im Wind. Für die Fähre bezahlt man umgerechnet ca. 20 Öcken, wenn man nicht im STF ist – man kann wie fast überall selbst hier am Ar*** der Welt mit Visa bezahlen: Daumen hoch, denn wir hatten vergessen Bargeld zu ziehen.

  Der erste teil unseres Weges war recht gut befestigt und gehört zu den berühmtesten Wanderrouten Schwedens, naben dem Kungsleden. Wir haben aber zu Anfangs versucht die anderen mit uns gelandeten Wanderer hinter uns zu lassen, haben also erstmal gut Tempo vorgegeben und haben somit an unserem ersten Tag direkt mal 16km hingelegt – hört sich nicht so viel an, wir sind aber auch erst um 18 Uhr übergesetzt und man darf das Gepäck nicht unterschätzen 




 Nachdem wir also die anderen Wanderer nicht mehr in Sicht hatten haben wir uns recht schnell dazu entschieden, dass eingetretene Wege nichts für uns sind – also ging es querfeldein weiter! Ab und zu mussten wir natürlich auf Brücken oder Sumpfquerungen zurückkommen, aber größtenteils sind wir durchs Gemüse gelaufen, haben uns an markanten geographischen Gegebenheiten orientiert und sind mithilfe guter Wanderkarten, Höhenmesser und Kompass auch sehr gut zurecht gekommen – GPS ist hier definitiv überflüssig, sofern man nicht unbedingt seine Route zurückverfolgen will.


 Das Ganze sah dann in etwa so aus, teilweise musste wir alte Routen und besonders Brücken nutzen – dies sollte man aber UNBEDINGT nur machen wenn man sich sicher sein kann, dass die Brücke trägt.

PS: wird nicht die Formatierung meiner Bilder übernommen ... daher eben nicht gedreht.


----------



## daci7 (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Im wilden Norden, Reisebericht*

Unsere Lager haben wir uns nach dem Wetter und unseren Bedürfnissen gesucht und gewandert sind wir wohin und wann es uns gefiel – was meist den ganzen Tag war, denn die Landschaft war einfach unbeschreiblich schön!


 Um einen kurzen Eindruck zu kriegen hier mal ein paar unserer schönsten Lagerplätze:


----------



## daci7 (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Im wilden Norden, Reisebericht*

Und mit dem letzten Foto sind wir auch schon bei einem wichtigen Punkt: Der Nahrung.  
 Wenn man plant drei Wochen zu Laufen ohne zwischendurch eine Möglichkeit zu haben einzukaufen, so sollte man dies nicht kurzerhand übers Knie brechen. Eine ausgewogene Ernährung ist wichtig, wenn man den ganzen Tag über körperlich arbeitet – und mit (zeitweise) 30kg auf dem Rücken durch nen Sumpf bergauf zu laufen, nachdem man vorher bereits 8 Stunden gelaufen ist IST DEFINITIV SCHWERSTARBEIT. Wir haben bei unserer Reise auf Bulgur mit Tütensuppen, Hafergrütze, Trockenfrüchte, ein wenig Vitamin und Spurenelement-präperate und vor allem auch auf unser Können gesetzt. Beeren, Pilze, “Fladenbrot” vom Feuer und vor allem Fisch waren daher fester Bestandteil unserer Ernährung.  
 Das Frühstück hing mir bereits nach 3 Tagen zum Hals raus, aber zu Abend haben wir nicht selten wie die Könige gespeist – Eine gute Pilzpfanne, vor allem aus Birkenpilzen, eine gute Kelle (oder besser zwei oder drei) Bulgur und eine am Stock gegarte Bachforelle oder ein arktischer Saibling – danach leck ich mir jetz noch die Finger! Wie man auf dem Bild erkennt haben wir größere Saiblinge auch gebeizt um diese dann am nächsten Tag zur Brotzeit zu futtern, ein Gedicht! Dazu gab es Tee oder  frisches Wasser aus dem nächsten Fuss, übrigens ist es nicht nötig dieses abzukochen.


----------



## daci7 (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Im wilden Norden, Reisebericht*

Die Nachrungsbeschaffung, sprich vor allem die Angelei war auch recht kurzweilig. Hat man einmal eine gute Stelle gefunden, ließen sich die Saiblinge und Forellen nicht lange bitten. Für ihre Größe auch sehr kampfstark machten die Racker an der leichten 25gr Rute sehr viel Spaß! Als Köder kamen vor allem kleine Spinner, kleine Blinker und winzige Twister zum Einsatz. Für jemanden ohne große Bacherfahrung wie mich und für meine Mitstreiter die beide keine passionierten Angler sind waren die schnellen  Gebirgsbäche allerdings auch Hängerparadiese...  
 Wenn man abends nach einem anstrengenden Tag an einem Gebirgssee im Nirgendwo steht, die spiegelglatte Wasseroberfläche beobachtet um zu sehen wo der nächste Fisch steigt … nach einigen Minuten einen kleinen Schwall in Wurfreichweite sieht und mit einem schnellen Schwung aus dem Handgelenk den Spinner zwei bis drei Meter über diesen wirft …  beim Einholen dann den ersehnten Ruck in der Rute spürt – das *ist* S*x im Kopf! 

(ein Wunder das auf dem Bild nur die eine Rute zu sehen ist|supergri)

Kleine bis mittelschwere Dämpfung der Euphorie war unser Angelquipment:


 PENN Overseas Travel Spin (2,7m     20/80g) + 4000er PENN Battle – VIEL zu schwer.
Testrute Shakespeare Trion XT     (2,7m 10/40g) – leider durch Unachtsamkeit versenkt  (siehe auch     mein Testbericht)
Shimano Exage S.T.C. Mini Spin     (2,4m -25g) + 2500er Exage – PERFEKT
 Also waren wir drei Leute mit einer guten Rute – so musste ich mich meist leider allein um das Abendessen kümmern


----------



## daci7 (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Im wilden Norden, Reisebericht*

Was gibt es sonst noch zu berichten?
 Naja … erstmal musste wir uns daran gewöhnen, dass wir zwar nicht im arktischen Sommmer dort oben waren, aber richtig dunkel wurd es auch wieder nicht. Wir haben grandiose Sonnenunter- und aufgänge beobachten können:


----------



## daci7 (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Im wilden Norden, Reisebericht*

Und auch Tiere gab es zu beobachten. Rentiere natürlich in rauen Mengen und teilweise auch ohne Scheu vor Menschen, da diese ja von den ansässigen Samen “gehalten” werden. Lemminge sind die wahren Herrscher der Berge und haben uns auch lautstark darauf hingewiesen, wenn wir uns mal in deren Nähe niederließen – was mehr oder weniger überall war. Schneehühner, Seeschwalben, diverse Möwen, Odinshühnchen, diverse Entenvögel, Adler … leider bin ich kein Ornithologe und kann wenig mehr darüber berichten  Bär, Wolf, Vielfraß und Schneefuchs haben wir leider nicht gesehen. Ansonsten: Mücken, Mücken, Mücken – aber man gewöhnt sich daran  und es war weit weniger schlimm als in den Schauermärchen.


----------



## daci7 (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Im wilden Norden, Reisebericht*

Eine Kleinigkeit zu dem Equipment: Wir hatte sehr großes Glück mit dem Wetter und nur 2-3 wirkliche Regentage. Da die Region zu den regenreichsten Regionen Schwedens gehört, kann das auch ganz anders ausfallen! Man sollte also *unbedingt* auf nasses Wetter vorbereitet sein. Was es heißt mit schlechtem Equipment unterwegs zu sein musste ich leider am eigenen Leib erfahren, als die Membran meiner *neuen *Lowa-Wanderschuhe bereits am zweiten Wandertag aufgab (ja ich habe die Schuhe ordnungsgemäß eingetragen, aber den Ernstfall simulieren geht halt schwer). 170 Euronen in den Ar*** gesteckt und noch nicht einmal jemand da bei dem man sich beschweren kann … und an Ersatz ist dort hinten natürlich nicht zu denken. Wachs hatte wir natürlich dabei, aber selbst damit konnte ich die Schuhe nicht mehr dichten, ergo durfte ich 2,5 Wochen in undichten Schuhen laufen, bei jeder Pfütze blankziehen und fast jeden Abend am Feuer meine Schuhe und Socken trocknen (leider haben die Schuhe von er Hitze weitere Mängel abbekommen, so dass ein späterer Umtausch ausgeschlossen wurde … naja, aber was soll ich machen 
 Achja, die Temperaturen... es war tagsüber in der Sonne schön warm und wir sind teilweise in kurzen Klamotten gelaufen, Nachts hat es sich aber recht schnell abgekühlt und teilweise hatten wir auch Nachtfrost. Ein guter Schlafsack ist also auch Pflicht in der Gegend. Besonders, wenn man auch mal in höheren Gebieten pennen will – auch im Sommer lag teilweise noch gut Schnee.
 Das Wasser ist ohne Bedenken trinkbar, sofern es fließt oder aus einem Gebirgssee kommt, ist allerdings saumäßig kalt, teilweise ist der Gletscher eben nebenan – da wird die abendliche Waschprozedur schonmal zum Leistungssport.
 Besonders wichtig sind auch grundlegende medizinische Kenntnisse und eine kleine Reiseapotheke, die man durch ein paar Notfallmedikamente aufstocken sollte. Natürlich gehören Kleinigkeiten wie Pflaster, Heilsalbe, Druckverbände, Nadel und Faden, Antiseptikum, Fieberthermometer, MYGGA! usw dort hinein, man sollte aber auch Sachen wie Kohletabletten, einfache Schmerzmittel und ein Breitbandantibiotikum dabei haben. Leider hat es auf unserer Reise meinen Cousin erwischt, welcher 3 Tage flach lag – mit Cortisol-Inhalator + Hausmittelchen + Ruhe haben wir das Gott sei Dank noch hingekriegt, ansonsten wäre die einzige Möglichkeit der Abbruch via Heli gewesen...


 Bleibt zu sagen, das war einer der schönsten Tripps die ich bis jetzt gemacht habe! Die Landschaft kann ich jedem nur ans Herz legen, der gerne auch mal ein paar Kilometer zu Fuß abreißt. Ich werde definitiv wiederkommen!


----------



## daci7 (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Im wilden Norden, Reisebericht*

Uff ... jetz gehts erstmal ins Bettchen. Eventuell werd ich die Tage noch was schreiben oder Bilder einstellen - es ist definitiv noch genug Material da, aber die Zeit ist wie immer knapp


----------



## Ossipeter (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Im wilden Norden, Reisebericht*

Klasse Bericht über einen Megaurlaub! Danke dir!


----------



## daci7 (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Im wilden Norden, Reisebericht*

Danke schonmal!
Und noch ein wenig Werbung für die Gegend hinterher ... ist grad nicht viel los auffer Arbeit =)


----------



## daci7 (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Im wilden Norden, Reisebericht*

Und noch eine Kelle Bilder ...


----------



## daci7 (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Im wilden Norden, Reisebericht*

Und das wars nun erstmal.
Echt schade, dass der die Bilder nicht gedreht hat ...


----------



## ralle (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Im wilden Norden, Reisebericht*

na Hut ab !!

das ist Natur pur und das Erlebnis auch !!


----------



## leopard_afrika (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Im wilden Norden, Reisebericht*

suuuuuuuuuuuuuuper! #6#6#6 danke für die kurzweil in der mittagspause.


----------



## bacalo (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Im wilden Norden, Reisebericht*

@=leopard_afrika;Suuuuuuuuper! #6#6#6 danke für die kurzweil in der mittagspause.[/QUOTE]

dto.

Greets


----------



## rhinefisher (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Im wilden Norden, Reisebericht*

Wirklich klasse!#6#6
Vielen Dank dafür.
Petri


----------



## cafabu (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Im wilden Norden, Reisebericht*

Toller Bericht, mal richtig Laue beim lesen, herzlichen Dank.
Und Dich mal ohne Tauerbrille, war auch ein Erlebniss.
Carsten


----------



## daci7 (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Im wilden Norden, Reisebericht*

Danke für die Blumen!



cafabu schrieb:


> Und Dich mal ohne Tauerbrille, war auch ein Erlebniss.



Naja ... weißt du, so außerhalb vom Board und vom Wasser hab ich die recht selten an |rotwerden


----------



## Michael_05er (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Im wilden Norden, Reisebericht*



daci7 schrieb:


> ...  frisches Wasser aus dem nächsten Fuss, übrigens ist es nicht nötig dieses abzukochen.


Bitte, lass das einen Rechtschreibfehler sein |muahah:
Ansonsten: schöner Bericht, Traumfotos!


----------



## HD4ever (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Im wilden Norden, Reisebericht*

Klasse Bericht !!!! #6 #6 #6


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Im wilden Norden, Reisebericht*

Danke für den klasse Bericht und diese geilen Fotos.:m#6


----------



## mathei (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Im wilden Norden, Reisebericht*

einfach super.


----------



## Schwedenangler (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Im wilden Norden, Reisebericht*

:m:m:m:m:m !!!

Na das ist doch mal ein Suuuuuper Bericht.
Das macht ein riesen Spaß den zu lesen.
Coole Tour die ihr da gemacht habt und   #r
vor der Leistung die ihr über drei Wochen erbracht habt.


----------



## Der-Graf (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Im wilden Norden, Reisebericht*

Vielen Dank für den kurzweiligen und spannenden Bericht! Und Hut ab zu eurem Hochleistungsurlaub. So traumhaft, wie das wirklich klingt - aber ich glaube, das wäre mir dann doch ne Nummer zu hart. Da muss ich erstmal noch ein bisschen trainieren, bis ich mir das zutrauen würde...


----------



## tinca88 (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Im wilden Norden, Reisebericht*

#6Yeeeaah.. richtig schöner Bericht. Da macht das Lesen richtig Lust


----------



## Hellge (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Im wilden Norden, Reisebericht*

Danke dir für den spitzen Bericht und die tollen Fotos. Da bekommt man richtig Fernweh.


----------



## AngelAndy20 (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Im wilden Norden, Reisebericht*

Danke für diesen SUPER Bericht! Liest sich klasse und die Bilder... Ich war noch nie so in Versuchung zu fragen, ob ich die haben kann... Die Sonnenuntergänge, die Flüsse... GEIL! Und eine gute Prise Survivalgeist schwingt mit - da hab ich direkt keine Lust mehr auf Couch! Klasse!!! #6


----------



## daniel_ (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Im wilden Norden, Reisebericht*

Vielen Dank für den mega genialen Bericht mit diesen super Fotos.
Habt ihr auch mal einen Lachs überlisten können?

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## daci7 (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Im wilden Norden, Reisebericht*



daniel_ schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für den mega genialen Bericht mit diesen super Fotos.
> Habt ihr auch mal einen Lachs überlisten können?
> 
> Gruß
> Daniel



Moin Daniel,

nein, dieses Jahr wars leider Mau mit Lachs, aber in der Gegend nicht unüblich  . Aber fürs nächste Jahr ist ne ähnliche Tour mit dem Wanderkajak geplant, dann natürlich auch eher an der Küste - da sollte das dann auch endlich wieder laufen =)


----------



## namycasch (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Im wilden Norden, Reisebericht*

Petri.

Toller Bericht und tolle Bilder.

Man spürt, das ihr diesen Trip genossen habt.

Gehört aber auch ein wenig mehr Kondition als normal dazu, sonst geht das in die Hose.

Ich wünsche euch für den nächsten Trip alles erdenklich Gute.

Petri.


----------



## daci7 (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Im wilden Norden, Reisebericht*



namycasch schrieb:


> Gehört aber auch ein wenig mehr Kondition als normal dazu, sonst geht das in die Hose.



Also ich würde niemals behaupten, dass ich Profisportler bin, aber ein  wenig Kondition ist natürlich nicht abträglich. Allerdings kann man ja  recht einfach die Strecke der Kondition anpassen - Wenn man nicht so  lang kann, braucht man ja auch nicht =) 



namycasch schrieb:


> Ich wünsche euch für den nächsten Trip alles erdenklich Gute.



Danke! Die Planung hat schon wieder angefangen :m Diesmal mit dem Wanderkajak durch die schwedischen/finnischen Schären - hoffentlich schaff ich das auch im nächsten jahr zeitlich =)


----------



## Malle90 (18. November 2014)

*AW: Im wilden Norden, Reisebericht*

Klasse Reisebericht!!!

Erinnert mich ein wenig an Alexander Supertramp!


----------

